# 66 pc bit set MLCS $139



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

66 Piece Router Bit Set BLOWOUT!, Looks to be a nice set at a fair price for 1/2 " shank


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like a nice set


----------

